# Kayak Wars Team Announcement



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The Kayak Wars webmaster told me it is going to be another week or so to get the bugs worked on the great new format. The anticipation is obviously killing certain people to know who is on what teams. (Tex, now you can stop asking our members about it on the forum. ) Here is what I came up with for a team after KW 2009 ended:

*Team Neptune:*

Gottafish (Captain)

Brandonshobie

Farmer "Doc"

Tunapopper

Upthecreek

There were only a few prizes last year, but there will be a lot more prizes this year and everyone will have a chance to win something the way the rules are looking. There will also be monthly team maximums to help encourage more teams to participate. Good luck to everyone and if anyone is interested in making what you are already going to be doing *more fun*, thenform a KW team for free and have a chance to win a bunch of Kayak fishings stuff.

*Post your teamBELOW:* (Create a separate post if you want to recruit.)


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking team! I look forward to watching the board and seeing the pics & reports.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

You did a good job, too! Who were the final members of you and Ernie's team, Linda?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

*Team Sunjammers:*

Me, Linda(Captain)

Brad(owner of Sunjammers)

Jimmy(works at Sunjammers)

Joe (Jig n hawgs PFF)

Bob (stressless PFF)


*Team Cavitt's Customs* -

Ernie (Captain)

Bill (Blaminack ECPF),

Christian (Bill's son)

Jack (Specslayer PFF)

Cigslinger (ECPF)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That is a STRONG team gotta! Nice job and good luck this year...should be atleast good enough for 2nd =)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Team Hobie:

Tex - ChrisLewis (Captain) 

Yakflies - Tim Walker

Talltails - Jason Callaghan

lcallaghan - Liam Callaghan

JD - John Donohue

Our team is just a bunch of Hobie sponsored bums from across FL.

Oh yeah I'm moving to Miami in May most likely. Goal for KW10 is 20 species. Did I mention bonefish are 100 points a piece:shedevil And my new job I work 4-10s so I will get 3 days a week with all of south florida at my disposal! I will truely miss the panhandle and all the great friends I have made here. The panhandle has taught me everything I know about fishing but this is a job oppurtunity I cannot pass up. Dont worry I will still post reports on PFF  I might be able to move back in the near future. Should be a great year with some serious competition. Biscayne Bay, Flamingo, FL Keys, Sailfish Alley here I come. The fish on the panhandle should be able to sleep a little better come May.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *[email protected] (1/23/2010)*Team Hobie:
> 
> Tex - ChrisLewis (Captain)
> 
> ...


Dang man well good luck to you where ever you end up. Is Tim staying around here?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Chris, what a big move but it's sounds great! I wish you the best. What is Tim going to do, now that you're moving. You might just need to take him with you!

And great team line-up - look forward to seeing what kind of points you guys come up with... should be insane!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright just to lets you all know this isn't Tanto (me) and the Lone Ranger (tex).. I can fish pretty good by myself.. And also what else is funny is that I taught Tex a lot of what he knows about fishing. However I am recruiting a new Lone Ranger.. oke

I'm sad to see Tex leaving here pretty soon but I'm still gonna fish here and catch a lot of fish. Might not get to go as much, but often enough.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL... I know you can fish! I meant you guys arefishing buddies. You need to give us a call when you come to PC to fish, and this fall I'll be coming to your neck of the woods, I'm thinking a redfish from the SUP board, you have the perfect spot for it...L


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn Linda.. Good Idea! If you would've thought of it last fall.. I'd have put you on those reds..



Back to the topic..

Gottafish your team looks scary...

BloodyWaters let's see it.. 

Jace?

Any other secret teams out there? Post'em up!

Ted are you guys doing it again this year? Hope so... You were the one that turned Tex and I on to KW.


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

well congrats on the job Chris!! thats def. going to be an awesome place to fish and hopefully you have some great experiences down that way just like you did here. wish you the best man and you'll have to come back often!!

But as for youTim...you need to quit all this hobie team madness and come fish with lee and I! You know you're gonna be with us anyway so now you just need to make it official!!!  Seeing us launch the kayaks off of Top Rod and catch some awesome fish offshore is going to make you mighty jealous especially since we can't be helping enemy teams out with making points:shedevil 



Convert now or forever hold your peace :shedevil


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pipe down Tanto... I ain't no Lone Ranger!! so don't get any ideas. I can't be hauling the enemy around to go fishing. Seriously though, I hate to see you leave Chris. It's hard to believe just a few years ago I told Tim, "don't bring that loud mouth, anoying kid from Texas to the boat." Now we've been across the southeast together and killed about every fish out there, and learned a lot from eachother on the way. I'm sure you'll do fine is S. Florida, as you adapted here pretty well Chris. For those of you who think Tim can't fish alone,he's one of the smartest and most knowledgable fisherman I've met. 

My Team:

Lee

Chandler

?

If someone's looking for a team talk to me.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/23/2010)* For those of you who think Tim can't fish alone,he's one of the smartest and most knowledgable fisherman I've met.




Thanks for the kind words.. you forgot most skilled!





> My Team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you team is gonna be called "My".. That's the best name you can come up with? For $100 Tex and I will let you take the name "Team Mayhem JV Squad"


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *chanman (1/23/2010)*
> 
> But as for youTim...you need to quit all this hobie team madness and come fish with lee and I! You know you're gonna be with us anyway so now you just need to make it official!!!  Seeing us launch the kayaks off of Top Rod and catch some awesome fish offshore is going to make you mighty jealous especially since we can't be helping enemy teams out with making points:shedevil
> 
> ...




Chandler,

You're not gonna be able to fit that battleship on the Top Rod. So you gonna have to borrow mine. I'll leave my camera at home if you let me go.. It's not like I'm gonna catch any fish since the Lone Ranger isn't going to be there to help.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *YakFlies (1/23/2010)*Darn Linda.. Good Idea! If you would've thought of it last fall.. I'd have put you on those reds..
> 
> Back to the topic..
> Gottafish your team looks scary...
> ...


jus gettin ready to post up. unless everybody back out on me this is wat our team is lookin like

jace (me) OK scrambler xt

Gino Hobie quest

Josh Starbuck Necky Spike

then maybe 

my friend jonathan whos anchor i lost yesterday

and maybe someone else


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

How about a little side tourney among PFF teams? A traveling title (PFF KW ChampsWeek 1... 2... etc)that moves from team to team each week based on highest total team points for the week. Team that holds the title the most weeks at the end of the season isthe PFF KW Champs!

Neptune's in!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

How about this? Hot Spots will give a $50 gift card to each member of the top finishing team from the Panhandle ($250 total). If you have a team from the Panhandle email or private message me the team name so that I can watch the scoreboard andlive vicarously through you guys. Good Luck!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't need your stinking name... even though I think I came up with it when we were naming Chris's boat. It's probably gonna be more like Chandlers' team, cause he likes all that technology crap, and I just like to fish. I don't need recognition for my catches.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (1/23/2010)*How about this? Hot Spots will give a $50 gift card to each member of the top finishing team from the Panhandle ($250 total). If you have a team from the Panhandle email or private message me the team name so that I can watch the scoreboard andlive vicarously through you guys. Good Luck!


Dang Chris! That's awfully generous of you guys!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like i might be playing along guys....


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Chris, Super offer....... we accept. Panhandle/PFF team with most leading weeks at end of season wins!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Chris Phillips (1/23/2010)*How about this? Hot Spots will give a $50 gift card to each member of the top finishing team from the Panhandle ($250 total). If you have a team from the Panhandle email or private message me the team name so that I can watch the scoreboard andlive vicarously through you guys. Good Luck!


That is really cool of you! One suggestion is maybe to give the gift certificates to the top 5 individual anglers from the panhandle instead of the top team. Because alot of the teams are not made up of all panhandle guys...like Neptune and Hobie. They keep individual stats so it would be easy to figure out. It would also keep people fishing throughout the year even if thier team wasnt in the running.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Tex, good suggestion but I favor the team based contest. With the cap on points the greater variety of fish caught will make the difference and this will be most demonstrated at the team level versus the individual. Besides, it will take away some of the effect of the over acheivers..... duh, wonder who that would be?:doh


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (1/23/2010)*How about this? Hot Spots will give a $50 gift card to each member of the top finishing team from the Panhandle ($250 total). If you have a team from the Panhandle email or private message me the team name so that I can watch the scoreboard andlive vicarously through you guys. Good Luck!


Great idea! PM sent. Chris, youhave been a big supporter of the kayak fishing community already and you have not even been open a year yet! :bowdown Also, thanks again for the giftcertificates for all of the winner of the GCKFA kayak fishing tournament last spring and for your committmentto this year's tournament which will be better and I'm sure bigger than last year 126 entries. (We are in the planning stages and looking for tournament sponsors.)

Oops, I think I may have derailed my own post.  The secrets are going to be out soon anyway, who else has a team? Start a new post to recruit and buy a Kayak Wars T-shirt. They are cool shirts and proceeds will go towards bigger prizes for the 2010 KW! This year is going to be huge, so start a team!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Phillips (1/23/2010)*How about this? Hot Spots will give a $50 gift card to each member of the top finishing team from the Panhandle ($250 total). If you have a team from the Panhandle email or private message me the team name so that I can watch the scoreboard andlive vicarously through you guys. Good Luck!
> ...


Don't listen to Tex, Chris! He just want to win it and he knows his Hobie team is based throughout FL. Ours is based out of the Panhandle!!! lol


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

> *YakFlies (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *chanman (1/23/2010)*
> ...




Oh I'll make it fit somehow...  You have to bring your camera though! Otherwise we wouldn't have someone to take pics :takephoto since Lee and I will both be fighting fish...we'll just have to confiscate your rods at the dock is all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *gottafish (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (1/24/2010)*
> ...


Chappy is from Jacksonville!!! Tunapopper is from Alabama???? Where do you draw the line for panhandle...4 of our 5 anglers are from the panhandle.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Gentlemen, and I usethat term loosely, my original idea was that the KW teams be those who are regulars on PFF. I am not a spokesperson for Chris, but I'd think that both Neptune and Team Hobie would qualify. Neptune is all local guys (Letsnotmake Orange Beach out as on another planet!)plusChappy (AKA upthecreek) who is nowon PFF.Team Hobie has Tex and Tim,both PFF institutions! 

We really do need the competition to start so that all this excess energy can be put to fishing!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

When is the start date for KW?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The word is that it will be another week or so to get bugs out of set up. Keep in mind that the guys who run the KW site have real jobs other than KW. They do a great job on the site but foremost they are kayak fishing maniacs!

Maybe we should plan an informal get together of local KW teams to kick off the season? How about the Pensacola Beach Hooters as they sponsored the GCKFA Tourney last year and the Captain's meeting was held there. February 6, a Saturday, 6 PM, sounds good. That way we stay away from Valentine's Day week end when I'm sure fishing will be the last thing on our minds. No formal event orgainzation needed, jsut get together to beat our chest and share a cold beverage!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/24/2010)*
> 
> One suggestion is maybe to give the gift certificates to the top 5 individual anglers from the panhandle instead of the top team. Because alot of the teams are not made up of all panhandle guys...like Neptune and Hobie. They keep individual stats so it would be easy to figure out. It would also keep people fishing throughout the year even if thier team wasnt in the running.




I Agree with Tex on this.. And thanks a lot Chris for putting up a prize for us kayakers!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

KW starts Feb 14th usually. Top 5 PFFers is easy fair and makes alot of sense to me. Either way a great gesture from a local shop to generate some excitment! Nop notch Chris!


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

What's up guys! Sorry to bust in on this little party, but I figured Tim and Chris needed a little backup. Looking foward to a little Florida Panhandle KW competition this year. Yes, we're a little east of you guys, but Liam and I still live in the panhandle, so no excuses! Farmer's got his ringer(Chappy) and we have ours(JD) I still don't think those guys will alter the final standings, though. I hope to come fishing over there, once the wind quits blowing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

The smack talk is hot and heavy this year...I love it...just want to remind the field that me and Tim put up 10,000 points last year as rookies... Nice to see you one here TT!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Tex, The way you go on one might think youdidn't appreciate your old team mates.... say it isn't so! 

Talltails, Great you on see you on PFF. I'm trying to work out a trip to the FCKFA tourney. If for no other reason to get Chappy to shut up about how great it is! If you head this way let me know. Any chance you could drive up for the semi planned Panhandle KW kick off on Feberuary 6?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris, very generous of you and I think we should all appreciate your offer no matter how you want to rule it.

I just want to go for a GOM sleigh ride as soon as possible


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

TEAM BLOODY WATERS 





Oliver Hurst / BloodyWaters/ captain

Seth Mallet/ Speckfacekilla

Dustin Service/Team Bloody Waters

Alex Ren/ Yaksquatch

Danny D./ Double D



It's on Fella's !!!!!!!!:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Team Gulf Scream

Allen Roach (Big Daddy)(Bonsaifishrman) Captain Mainstream Kingfish

Taylor Hunt (PBTH) Wilderness Tarpon 16

Parker (John) King (kTkGreenGo) Ocean Kingfisher 16

Chandler Graves (Chanman) Hobie Pro Angler

Lee Smith (blueh20fisher) Hobie Revo

All these guys are top guns in kayak fishing and will make an impact in Kayak Wars this year. So let the smacking begin.:nonono


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Doc, I like the idea of a get-together. It's a little far for us, but we may be able to come, if we need to deliver rods. We usually come in town 1 or 2xs per month. I'll check to see if my inlaws will be in townand can watch the kiddos


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

So far you're the first to express interest. Seems like this younger generation, and I include you two in the young bunch, don't like to make committments. Rather see if they get a better offer!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

All the banter yesterday was way fun. Thought I'd start it off again this AM. Oh, I forgot its a work day for many. Well, retirement is one of the benefits of being an old Geezer. I guess if you guys are all busy working I'll just go fish! :angel

Linda, looks like the suggestion for the February 6 KW kick off at Hooters is gathering some steam!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Doc, why don't you start a new thread about a get-together and also invite any yakkers that haven't decided to do it yet, but may have some questions? Heck any yakkers are ok in my book and should come on over...


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im looking to join a KW team, if anyone has an availible spot please let me know.

*Chris Mauldin*

*2009 Hobie Pro Angler*


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chris get up with bonsaifisherman/big daddy, I think he was looking for another. If I would of known you wanted to do it, I would have called you...sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Snobbler (1/25/2010)*Hey Guys,
> 
> Im looking to join a KW team, if anyone has an availible spot please let me know.
> 
> ...


You need to talk to Blueh2ofisher and chanman, chris! they are similar to you...offshore/pier fisherman with kayaks. They fish with me and Tim in Destin...you might remember lee from King of Crab Island.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, it looks like I'm on a team... I just found out. I've been up in the air about what to do until now, so that's nice. I haven't met the rest of the guys, but Chandler and I are ready to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/25/2010)*Wow, it looks like I'm on a team... I just found out. I've been up in the air about what to do until now, so that's nice. I haven't met the rest of the guys, but Chandler and I are ready to go.


Who are the five?


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

> *[email protected] (1/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BlueH20Fisher (1/25/2010)*Wow, it looks like I'm on a team... I just found out. I've been up in the air about what to do until now, so that's nice. I haven't met the rest of the guys, but Chandler and I are ready to go.
> ...


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Team Gulf Scream 

Allen Roach (Big Daddy)(Bonsaifishrman) Captain Mainstream Kingfish

Taylor Hunt (PBTH) Wilderness Tarpon 16

Parker (John) King (kTkGreenGo) Ocean Kingfisher 16

Chandler Graves (Chanman) Hobie Pro Angler

Lee Smith (blueh20fisher) Hobie Revo


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *[email protected] (1/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BlueH20Fisher (1/25/2010)*Wow, it looks like I'm on a team... I just found out. I've been up in the air about what to do until now, so that's nice. I haven't met the rest of the guys, but Chandler and I are ready to go.
> ...


There all kayak wars top guns..........Like this: 



 and some of you other teams are going down, smack smack........


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh oh Lord... how much more of this do I have to endure! Please hurry Feb 14th =)

BTW team looks good Bonsai, glad you were able to pull 5 together!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, my team looks awesome! So good that I think I might just let our fish slaying skills speak for us. I look forward to meeting all of you and bringing the heat!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

Look forward to good times guys!!! and whooping up on some fish!:moon

Team Gulf Scream Activate!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Linda&Ernie (1/25/2010)*:doh oh Lord... how much more of this do I have to endure! Please hurry Feb 14th =)
> 
> BTW team looks good Bonsai, glad you were able to pull 5 together!


 Yes it is. Should do well. I think all these guys are better than me.:clap

Thanks Linda, I had to turn down another top gun, someone needs to pick him up on a team. 

*Chris Mauldin also known as Snobbler*

*2009 Hobie Pro Angler*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, I wish I could fish a tenth as good as most of ya'll do. I did catch a fish once with my dad when I was 8 so you could say that I have some experience to bring to our team but oh my, I'm very intimidated at this point. I just hope I don't let my team down.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Good News! KW10 starts Feb 1st!!! As for smack talk Ill let my last years performance talk for me!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/26/2010)* As for smack talk Ill let my last years performance talk for me!


I think it's a little to late for that...:sleeping 

lol seriously though, do we register that day as well?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

OK I just read that if the site isn't ready yet to just post your team on the unofficial team thread and to just keep track of your catches until they can be uploaded


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Tex, I'm sure you meant to say Team Mayhem's performance last year! :doh


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys must have really strong necks to support such big heads:moon

Good luck to all!:letsdrink


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (1/26/2010)*You guys must have really strong necks to support such big heads:moon
> 
> Good luck to all!:letsdrink




Yeh! Thats why Farmer has the pitch fork to hold things up with and Tex has his pointy thing across his lap. They both are just props to hold things up with. This years field of teams are spread out better and most of these guys know how to fish the gulf and Tex got married and some of the other guys are well..........what can I say.......But really all the kayak fishrman these days are pretty good at the craft.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

play nice Dusty! let the catching speak for itself .:bowdown


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

New to the kayak wars thing, but this is the team for Team REEL THREAT! Might be the underdogs, but it's still gonna be fun. If anyone wants to be in on it let me know and you've got a spot.



joe bag o donuts(Josh, a.k.a me) Wilderness Systems Tarpon 12

Sam(sinker) Ocean Kayak something or other

Jonathan(not on forum yet) Pelican Castaway

Snobbler(Chris) Hobie Pro Angler

Snakeawave(Jeremy) Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 13 Angler 



Edit: We're ready to rumble! I don't consider us the underdogs anymore. We're starting to look like a legitimate threat. Come on February!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *joe bag o donuts (1/27/2010)*New to the kayak wars thing, but this is the tentative team for Team...(we're still working on the name)! Might be the underdogs, but it's still gonna be fun. If anyone wants to be in on it let me know and you've got a spot.
> 
> joe bag o donuts(Josh, a.k.a me) Wilderness Systems Tarpon 12
> Sam(not on forum yet) Ocean Kayak something or other
> ...


Snobbler is looking to be on a team.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. He contacted me so I'm waiting to hear back from him, but I went ahead and added him regardless. It'll be great to have him aboard.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Kayak info


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

> *snakeawave (1/29/2010)*Kayak info


What is kayak info?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh needed to know what kayaki have


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay guys I just got back from Colorado ski trip (I saw a guy fly fishing with ice on the tip of his rod, dang!)and am playing catch up. 

King Mack Smack will have a 2010 Team

Ted Gorder, Bryan Duvall, Pat Poloski, Dan White so far (I've PM'd GMan too)

Thanks to Chris Phillips and Hots Spots for extra incentive.

Bryan, remind me to bring my camera this year.

Pat, you carry a major responsibility as the retired guy who can fish most days. Make us proud!!

I'll see you all on the water.

Ted


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang - just got back in and it looks like a the smack has started. You all just wear yourselfs out thru May then the Mango Madness will hit the waves. Thanks guys - just reading this brings back a bunch of great memories.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cool logo Team Sunjammers! Stay safe over there Bob, and thanks for your service to our country! I know you did very well when you were able to fish in KW last year and we will be a little worried come May!


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Doc! You should put all the accolades on your signature on some scrolls or tablets. It would be fitting of the whole Neptune theme you got going on.

Nice logo, Team Sunjammers.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Talltails, you must be talking about Gottafish. He's a tourney winning machine. The only thing I've won at afishing tourney is a door prize except for the being on Mayhem, the 2009 Eastern Gulf Champions!


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *Farmer (2/1/2010)*The only thing I've won at a fishing tourney is a door prize except for the being on Mayhem, the 2009 Eastern Gulf Champions!


You say it like it's a bad thing Doc.





Glad to see you onboard Ted! And Very nice logo Team Sunjammers.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

TeamMate! It was meant to be tongue and cheek but this cyber space communication just don't send the right body language. MaybeI should have bolded* EXCEPT and added that Mayhem beatFCKFA but I guess Talltails don't need to be reminded of that!*


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

lol Doc.. At least he's on the winning team this year. :moon Thought you were gonna take it easy this year.. first day of KW and you come out with a slam :banghead


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Tex says he's not coming over to the kayakers gathering this Saturday at Hooters. Something about being too hard to party and fish! I've got your door prize from the Louisianna tourney, you remember, I held your raffle tickets. It's been a while since I looked at the stuff but seems like I rememberyou wona Hobie Hat and a fish grip. Also got a fish grip for Tex. I had plannedon bring the stuff to the Saturday thing. You coming?


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

It's true, Doc. Team Tex and Yakflies.....I mean Team Mayhem did beat me fair and square last year. No fault of mine, though. Chappy and I both had top 5 finishes, so we did our part. 

Dude, that was a killer slam you got yesterday. Come on over here to the FCKA tourney in March and repeat that feat. It'll win you a Hobie Pro Angler.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

TT you better go slay them sheepies today!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

> *talltails (2/2/2010)*It's true, Doc. Team Tex and Yakflies.....I mean Team Mayhem did beat me fair and square last year. No fault of mine, though. Chappy and I both had top 5 finishes, so we did our part.
> 
> Dude, that was a killer slam you got yesterday. Come on over here to the FCKA tourney in March and repeat that feat. It'll win you a Hobie Pro Angler.


Thanks on the slam. I got a smaller slam the day before. Won't salt water fish for at least several days but hope to get a nice bass for the Kayak Bass Fishing.com contest. Wish I could have gotten lmb on the KW list.I love to double dip!

Its a shame that Revolution won't be represented at the kayak angler gathering this Saturday at the Pensacola Beach Hooters. Maybe you can talk the boys in to coming over? They could drink a Shirley Temple! 

All this banter is almost as much fun as fishing........ I prefer to think of Tex and Yakflies role as the relief pitchers. I did my best to keep it close with inshore and then the boys came in throwing nothing but fast balls! Come to think of it we've got some fast ball pitchers in ourdugout plus Chappy throws no-hitters! 

Yeah, can you tell I am ready for baseball season? My favorite team? The Brooklyn Dodgers.... I mean LA...of course.


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 22, 2010)

Tex can't go to Hooter's Doc, he's a newlywed. Shirley Temples man this is getting deep in here!! LOL. I've got to get on the water tomorrow and erase TT's flounder off the board. LOL


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

> I've got to get on the water tomorrow and erase TT's flounder off the board. LOL



It's been a strange winter. I went to fish a spot that usually holds trout and reds yesterday. All I could catch is one flounder and a bunch of largemouth bass. Never even seen a bass in that spot. It could have something to do with the 14 inches of rain we have got in the past month.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

> *talltails (2/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > I've got to get on the water tomorrow and erase TT's flounder off the board. LOL
> ...


Strange indeed! Lots of fresh water but at least the water temps have improved some.Told you guys we needed lmb on the list! I caught a half dozen lmb orso this am but no biggies. May try again just before sundown. Any size to your lmb?


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Better late then never right? Here to announce our newly formed team the Pedal Drive Paddlers consisting of: 

<TABLE class=teampage border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=600 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>NICHOLAS</TD><TD align=middle>Nick Patterson</TD><TD align=middle>Prowler 13</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>DUDEITWASHUGE</TD><TD align=middle>Justin Lewis</TD><TD align=middle>Ocean Kayk Prowler 13</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>illforwill</TD><TD align=middle>Will Astin</TD><TD align=middle>'9 6" Heritage sit in</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Jacob</TD><TD align=middle>Jacob Smith</TD><TD align=middle>Tarpon 120</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Now even though a most of you guys have put up points and started out pretty strong we are not worried. My kayak is still hanging in the garage where I put it up at the end of last year. Its too damn cold right now anyway. Solook for uswhenthe water temp gets around 68! :hungry


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard. We are ALL looking forward to warmer water and weather! Very funny cartoon with paddler whipping peddler!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *NICHOLAS (2/10/2010)*Better late then never right? Here to announce our newly formed team the Pedal Drive Paddlers consisting of:
> 
> <TABLE class=teampage cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=600 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>NICHOLAS</TD><TD align=middle>Nick Patterson</TD><TD align=middle>Prowler 13</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>DUDEITWASHUGE</TD><TD align=middle>Justin Lewis</TD><TD align=middle>Ocean Kayk Prowler 13</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>illforwill</TD><TD align=middle>Will Astin</TD><TD align=middle>'9 6" Heritage sit in</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Jacob</TD><TD align=middle>Jacob Smith</TD><TD align=middle>Tarpon 120</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Now even though a most of you guys have put up points and started out pretty strong we are not worried. My kayak is still hanging in the garage where I put it up at the end of last year. Its too damn cold right now anyway. Solook for uswhenthe water temp gets around 68! :hungry


Good to hear! I know you and illforwill can kill it....as for pedal drive paddler...BRING IT!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, you guys caught some nice ones last year! I'm with ya on putting up the kayak for the winter. 68 degrees means cobia, so hopefully the surf won't be too bad like every weekend last April, and I will see you guys out there again at NB.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *NICHOLAS (2/10/2010)*Better late then never right? Here to announce our newly formed team the Pedal Drive Paddlers consisting of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Welcome, and nice team logo.



Alex


----------

